# 220 bayou wiring diagram



## wistler1 (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought a 95 220 bayou for a couple bucks cause its been abused and sitting. Some **** cut out a bunch of wires though. I got it running but cant fingure out some of the other wires. Im in desperate need of a wiring diagram. Iv found some that say their for a 95 220 but one of the key factors is that mine has only two yellow wires coming from the stator where all the diagrams I found showed three. Someone please help.


----------

